

Show HN: InstaWifi, an app that uses NFC and QR codes to connect and share wifi - meltedxice
http://www.instawifi.jessechen.net/

======
pizza
It's neat, but it _is_ just for phones. Most people on smartphones are already
connected to a network of some sort, meaning that they most likely won't ask
for your wifi password.

